# Is your Cockapoo more Cocker or Poodle?



## leanne (Dec 11, 2009)

Ozzy has very much got a cocker personality from all that I have learned about the two breeds. I wondered if this was the same in most Cockerpoos, what traits of each parent breed do your dogs have?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

phyisicly Gypsy is more poodle and inca more cocker with the poodle coat, Echo still undecided. 

Gypsy had the inteligence of the poodle very quick and wants to please, Inca is very laid back (dont know where that comes from as the spanial is ment to be mad) Echo is a whiner, i think she gets that from the spanial.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Shy'lo has a poodle brain, she's amazingly fast at anything I teach her. She is mostly poodle in body. She's square in shape, thinner then a cocker, has a thin muzzle, long neck, and is lightning fast. Her fur is the only thing cocker, it's very flat. It has some lift, but not much to speak of.

With my sisters litters it seems to be even. We normally have one or two more poodle like pups, and one or two more cocker like pups, and a scramble for the middle kids. Unless the litter is oddly small it always seems to be a fair split.


----------



## sperry (Apr 6, 2010)

mine looks more cockerspaniel


----------



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

Murphy seems to be more cocker than poodle....but he does have the poodle brain and learns VERY quickly!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

As other have said, Benny has poodle brains. He's very smart. His hair isn't too curly, except on his paws where it's very curly. So in that respect he's more cocker. Benny's also a whiner like kendal's Echo. I don't really know a lot about the individual breeds, so I'm not sure where some of his other traits would fall.


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

I've been told that Dexter looks way more cocker but I think he looks like a good mix between the two. He is smart and learns quickly but also can be kind of stubborn.


----------

